

Ask NH: Has there been a change in duplicate submissions policy? - zeynel1

I've noticed that there are several duplicate submissions last week or so.
======
duck
I've seen that as well. In the past it might I've seen it where the URL is
slightly different, but the last two I saw were exactly the same.

------
da5e
I've had a couple of dups blocked in the last week.

